# My Website



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I have been bored waiting for the river to drop for some fishing, so I started my own catfishing website. Please check it out and let me know what you think. I am nowhere near done, so there is more to come. It is a very basic website, nothing fancy. I am new at it, so it will take awhile to get used to it and make the pages much better. So anyways, let me know what you think. Site is listed in my signatures or click here
http://www.angelfire.com/oh5/catfish715/


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Will do Lee  CATKING !!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

looks good lee


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I added a bunch of smaller things this evening. Much Much more to come. Anyone else look at it yet? Let me know what you think and any suggestions you may have.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Lookin Good!


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thank you. 
Any other catmen wanna comment on it??? Tim, Jim, etc. etc. where ya at?


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking good Lee. No rolls do go up to 8 oz. though.
no roll 3,4,and 5 mold 

no roll 6 and 8 mold 

Not inteded to bust your chops or anything. Just giving ya some info. in case you pour you own. I like no rolls better than any sinker, even in my home lake.

BilL


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the no-rolls. I was totally unaware. I will change that tomorrow. Thanks alot.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Site looks good man.I don't want to sound like I'm telling you what to do ,but I would and more in the bait section.Like maybe creek chubs,goldfish,and bullheads.Like I said before it looks goog Fishguy.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah I have been thinking of adding to that section. I mainly use what is listed, but I know there is much more out there to use. I will definately add to that section. Thanks for the feedback, glad you liked it.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks good Lee I signed your guestbook, keep up the good work.......Doc


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I am just beginning to fish for catfish as a main fish, and you site has helped me with rigging and other information that I was having questions about, so thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

coming along nicely


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, appreciate the nice comments. There has been some changes and additions, so please check back. Also I added a guestbook. Please sign it when you visit. Thanks  
Olwhitee, glad it helped. If you have any further questions there is an e-mail link on there as well or shoot me a PM.


----------

